# The Perfect Baked Potato



## mittshel (Apr 11, 2008)

How do you make the perfect baked potato?  I don't mean all the stuff to put on top, just the best baking technique.  Thanks.  Betsy.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Apr 11, 2008)

Gently scrub the dirt off, brush with olive oil and sprinkle with kosher salt.  Bake.  That's about it!  It comes out nicer in a convection oven IMO.


----------



## miniman (Apr 11, 2008)

Long slow baking.


----------



## amelina (Apr 11, 2008)

I have tried this procedure before and have gotten this from a food magazine.. The boiling and baking really works wonders. They even offered a variety of dips..

Boil potatoes in a pot of salted water for 20 minutes. Drain and dry. Brush potatoes with vegetable oil and arrange in a foil-lined aluminum pan. Make a deep X cut on top of each potato. Put in 400 F oven for 20 minutes... Serve with dip of choice..


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2008)

I scrub them well and let them dry. I coat them with just a little bit of oil and then toss with kosher salt. I just just enough oil to get the salt to stick. They go into 350 degree oven for about an hour.


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree w/ both Rob and GB but I will try amelina's method next time I bake some at home


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2008)

A way to speed up the cooking is to insert a *clean* nail into the center of the potato before cooking. The oven will heat up the nail and transfer the heat to the middle of the potato so that it cooks from the outside, but also from the inside. Do not try this if you are using a microwave though.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm a big fan of rubbing it with butter or oil and seasoning the outside with s & p, but done on the grill is my favorite. I like a skin you need to cut with a knife and I like grill marks. Roll it on the counter to help soften the insides before cutting it.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2008)

GB said:


> A way to speed up the cooking is to insert a *clean* nail into the center of the potato before cooking. The oven will heat up the nail and transfer the heat to the middle of the potato so that it cooks from the outside, but also from the inside. Do not try this if you are using a microwave though.


 

Another way to speed up baking potatoes is to microwave them for about 3 minutes each then bake them.  I use a 400F oven.  Be sure to poke some holes in the potatoes with a knife or fork before microwaving.


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2008)

How much time do you find that cuts the oven time by Andy?


----------



## pacanis (Apr 11, 2008)

GB, 
Speaking from a grilling standpoint at 400-500F, I bake a potato in about 20-30 minutes after nuking for 3 minutes. The latter part is indirect because it is usually done already by the time I throw my steak on.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a baked potato button on my microwave.  I poke holes and sent them through this cycle about 3 times then finish in the oven for about 30 minutes.  I put them in the oven to crisp up the skins, not to finish the cooking process.  BUT, I like an overdone potato.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2008)

GB said:


> How much time do you find that cuts the oven time by Andy?


 

They bake in about 30 minutes.  I like a nice crispy skin too.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 11, 2008)

The DW is from the Republic of Georgia and brough back these small clay dishes, can't remember the name though.  We wrap the potatoes in foil, place them in the dish and put them on the coals in the fireplace.

....or do what Andy said - lol.


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2008)

Why do you wrap them in foil? That negates the effect the clay dish or any other cooking method will have on them.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 11, 2008)

I guess if there wasn't a log or two burning in there we could do without the foil.  I think you can stack these things like Dim Sum baskets.


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 11, 2008)

At a club I belong we found out that the electric roasters make great baked potatoes.  Of course they are cooked for a long time.  I think the secret though is moisture!!!  They are cooked in big batches, at least 5 lbs at a time individually wrapped.  

I am going to try wrapping the potatoes in foil, place them in a bread pan, Sprinkle the pan lightly with water and tightly cover the bread pan with foil.  This should simulate the same environment of the electric roaster.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> At a club I belong we found out that the electric roasters make great baked potatoes. Of course they are cooked for a long time. I think the secret though is moisture!!! They are cooked in big batches, at least 5 lbs at a time individually wrapped.
> 
> I am going to try wrapping the potatoes in foil, place them in a bread pan, Sprinkle the pan lightly with water and tightly cover the bread pan with foil. This should simulate the same environment of the electric roaster.


 

IMO this gives you steamed, not baked potato.  A baked potato should be done in a dry heat environment such as an oven, with no added moisture.  Baking, by definition, is a dry heat method of cooking.


----------



## mittshel (Apr 11, 2008)

*Thank You*

Wow!  What great feedback.  That was my first post on Discuss Cooking and thank you all for such wonderful suggestions.  Betsy.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 11, 2008)

Andy, I am with you--I like fluffy baked potatoes with crisp skin, so no foil, no oil.  Just wash some big Russets, poke a couple holes in them, into the oven.

Sometimes, if I am in a hurry, I will put them in the microwave while I preheat the oven.


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> Andy, I am with you--I like fluffy baked potatoes with crisp skin, so no foil, no oil.  Just wash some big Russets, poke a couple holes in them, into the oven.
> 
> Sometimes, if I am in a hurry, I will put them in the microwave while I preheat the oven.


Try adding a little oil next time sparrowgrass. It helps get you that crisp skin.


----------



## DramaQueen (Apr 11, 2008)

*I agree that wrapping a potato in foil causes it to steam rather than bake.  I don't rub them with anything, just scrub, and put into my toaster oven at 400 degrees for 1 hour, depending of course on the size of  the potato.   I like my skins to be very crunchy and the inside to be very soft.  Had one last night and it was fabulous.  Some butter, some sour cream,kosher salt  and chopped chives,  real chives not scallion tops and it was sheer heaven.*

*I could scream when I see my friends and family scoop out the inside and leave that terrific skin behind.  *


----------



## pdswife (Apr 11, 2008)

I use butter and salt on the out side then bake at 350 for 1 or so..
Like KE I like my baked potatoes overly done so... some times I turn up the heat.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 11, 2008)

i cook them in my microwave , can't remember last time i used oven for them.it's a potato not rocket science. 

babe


----------



## auntdot (Apr 11, 2008)

Love the idea of the nail GB.  Somewhere we have an aluminum gizmo on which one can impale up to 4 taters on spikes and guess that works on the same principle as the nail.

Don't remember what it cost but it had to be more than a 10d nail. And I have no idea where it is, but we have plenty of nails.

Find many people undercook the taters for our taste, so we let them go longer.  But no foil (unless there is an open fire).  Just a few pricks with a fork.

Sounds great right now but we are going for pizza.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2008)

I remember years ago buying aluminium nails (in the kitchen department) to push into potatoes for quicker baking.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 11, 2008)

Years ago my parents had one of those gizmos auntdot.  I remember the skewers were flat, about 1/2" wide on theirs. I didn't realize at the time it was to cook the insides more quickly.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep pecanis, wish I could find it but have so much junk about here.

But the nail sounds good to me.

Actually a fourteen penny nail seems about right for the size of taters I bake.  

But this could become a question of dispute.

GB has opened the door and needs to tell us about the nail.

Sorry GB, just having fu on a Friday night.  Thank you for the idea.


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2008)

I am glad you are having fun


----------



## Constance (Apr 11, 2008)

I love a potato no matter how it's fixed, but when it comes to baked, the ones with the crispy skins and very soft insides are my favorite.


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Apr 11, 2008)

I wrap mine in tin foil because I'd rather eat a softer skin. I love baked potatoes. And they're about the easiest side dish to make too.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I'm a big fan of rubbing it with butter or oil and seasoning the outside with s & p, but done on the grill is my favorite. I like a skin you need to cut with a knife and I like grill marks. Roll it on the counter to help soften the insides before cutting it.


I was taught that you had to piece the potato a few times to release pressure from the inside of the potato.

My main goal when cooking a whole baked potato is to have a nice, thick crust. My results are not consistent, and it is important to me. I love to butter up and skin and load it with pepper for total consumption.

Any secrets anyone want to share that will ensure a nice, thick crust?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2008)

I think that's been addressed in some of the earlier posts.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 11, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I remember years ago buying aluminium nails (in the kitchen department) to push into potatoes for quicker baking.



Yep, and they still make and sell them.  I was so surprised when I saw them.  The very first time I bought "baking potato nails" was in about 1974 or so, which is so very hard to believe I bought those when I was what, 6 months old?


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 11, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I think that's been addressed in some of the earlier posts.


Not really. I am focusing on a thick, crisp skin. I rub with butter, not oil. That gives a nice flavor to the skin - which I eat! Most of the mid part gets mashed with lots of butter and pepper (plus tabasco). I leave a little potato on the skin for eating, again with lots of butter and pepper.

I sometimes actually baste the potatoes at 20 minute increments. This gets a nice skin, but I was hoping someone had "the secret" out there to thick, crisp skins.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 11, 2008)

Everything old, is new again.  Get your spud spikes right here 

Spud Spikes - Spud Spikes Save Energy and Bake Potatoes in Half the Time - Potato Baking Nails - spudspikes.com

I had one with four spikes.   My friend used to roll her tater in tin foil & place it on a burner.  Notso great.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 12, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> I sometimes actually baste the potatoes at 20 minute increments. This gets a nice skin, but I was hoping someone had "the secret" out there to thick, crisp skins.


 
I would think basting would keep the skin soft, but at any rate, the kind of potato you buy is important to how it comes out baked.  I use russets for everything because they bake well and get a nice skin, as opposed to yukon golds, new or another type of spud.
And the longer you cook it, the thicker the skin.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I would think basting would keep the skin soft, but at any rate, the kind of potato you buy is important to how it comes out baked. I use russets for everything because they bake well and get a nice skin, as opposed to yukon golds, new or another type of spud.
> And the longer you cook it, the thicker the skin.


You are absolutely right: good-ole Russets are the best spuds going!

My basting technique actually makes the skin dark, crisp and tasty. Maybe my problem is the potato when the skin is not also thick. We are still in Panama for the winter, and the potatoes here are locally grown. No Russets cross the border of Panama.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jennyhill (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Mittshel
I prefer baking potatoes in the pressure -cooker for about 2-3 minutes.
Or otherwise I cut them into small pieces and cook in a pan adding some oil & water.


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 15, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> IMO this gives you steamed, not baked potato.  A baked potato should be done in a dry heat environment such as an oven, with no added moisture.  Baking, by definition, is a dry heat method of cooking.



Maybe, but the ones out of the electric roaster are fantastic!!  

Now I also enjoy rubbing the skin with butter and salting it with course sea salt and bake... wonderful stuff..with a crispy salted skin.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 15, 2008)

jennyhill said:


> Hi Mittshel
> I prefer baking potatoes in the pressure -cooker for about 2-3 minutes.
> Or otherwise I cut them into small pieces and cook in a pan adding some oil & water.


How can it be a baked potato if you put it in a pressure cooker?


----------



## kebob (May 1, 2008)

Id have to agree with Andy M! I microwave them for afew minutes depending on the size and then put them in the oven!


----------



## expatgirl (May 1, 2008)

yep, it certainly does help it do it that way


----------



## mbasiszta (May 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> yep, it certainly does help it do it that way


I tried something else someone suggested: simply cooking the spuds longer. It worked! The bottom of the potatoes really flatened and got real dark and crispy. So thanks to whoever it was that gave me the tip.


----------



## onlinecook (May 22, 2008)

I also use this same technique. And when I BBQ, I put salt and pepper and rosemary on them with garlic butter, package in foil, and put on the grill, mmmm...



Andy M. said:


> Another way to speed up baking potatoes is to microwave them for about 3 minutes each then bake them. I use a 400F oven. Be sure to poke some holes in the potatoes with a knife or fork before microwaving.


----------



## alexbrown (May 22, 2008)

Check this out "*The perfect baked potato has crisp  golden skin on the outside and is pure white and fluffy on the inside." 
*Source: http : // whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/PotatoBaking.htm


----------



## kebob (May 22, 2008)

Ill definitly have to try putting garlic and rosemary on my potatos next time! I had one for dinner last night so ill just have to wait until next time!!!
Thanks for the tip


----------



## mbasiszta (May 22, 2008)

Rob Babcock said:


> Gently scrub the dirt off, brush with olive oil and sprinkle with kosher salt. Bake. That's about it! It comes out nicer in a convection oven IMO.


Here in Panama we don't have that nice, thick skin Russett potato. Darn. No dark, crispy, crunchy potato skins for us. Your method is right, Rob.


----------



## Sedagive (Jun 18, 2008)

I remember on the old Food Network show, Taste with David Rosengarten, he made baked potatoes using white rose waxy potatoes that he pierced with a fork and put in a 550 degree oven for an hour (turning over at the halfway point of cooking).  They came out crisp on the outside and light and fluffy on the inside.  I've tried cooking them this way and they are great.  It also works well with russets.


----------



## mbasiszta (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I am willing to try anything to try and get the skin a bit crisper on the potatoes we have here in Panama. Seems a bit high on the temperature, but heck, spuds are still cheap. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is a second hand story from a cousin of mine that was a Marine stationed in Panama way back when we were taking down Noreaga:

He said they would see villagers outside of town living in small huts and such that would start up communal fires at night. They would wrap taters in some sort of large leave which he believed to be banana leaves, kinda like you would wrap a tortilla (start  wrapping, fold in the edges, then wrap the rest of the way). They would then secure it with plant stems or vines it looked like before tossing in the edges of the fire. Every so often they would 'turn' em, and do this until the leaves had completely steamed out and turned brittle and were falling away, then pull them out, let me cool, and eat as is.
Sounded interesting...


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 19, 2008)

Sedagive said:


> I remember on the old Food Network show, Taste with David Rosengarten, he made baked potatoes using white rose waxy potatoes that he pierced with a fork and put in a 550 degree oven for an hour (turning over at the halfway point of cooking). They came out crisp on the outside and light and fluffy on the inside. I've tried cooking them this way and they are great. It also works well with russets.


 

*I really miss David Rosengarten. He was the best. No entertainment, no stupid jokes, no "BAM", no B.S. , just good cooking advice and interesting facts about the food he cooked. We need him back. *


----------



## mbasiszta (Jun 19, 2008)

"back" - kebabs


----------



## Argamemnon (Jun 19, 2008)

I usually peel and slice the potatoes, coat them olive oil + seasonings and then bake for about 25 minutes.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jun 19, 2008)

By the way, if I use garlic it seems to burn..


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2008)

Argamemnon said:


> I usually peel and slice the potatoes, coat them olive oil + seasonings and then bake for about 25 minutes.


 
I believe that doing them this way changes them to _roasted_ potatoes.  It's a terminology thing.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jun 19, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I believe that doing them this way changes them to _roasted_ potatoes. It's a terminology thing.


Could be, I'm not a native English speaker, and I'm not yet an experienced cook


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2008)

Argamemnon said:


> Could be, I'm not a native English speaker, and I'm not yet an experienced cook


 
lol, don't sweat it. I _am_ a native english speaker and am still getting them confused...


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

I take 4 potatoes cover them in grease and place in a 450 F over for about an hour striaght on the rack..... take out and compress them..if they give which they usually do I them wrap them in foil.......at this point you can salt the outsides if you want and then wrap them to aborb the salt.........they can stay like that for at least 45 minutes while you do other things


----------



## mbasiszta (Jun 20, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I take 4 potatoes cover them in grease and place in a 450 F over for about an hour striaght on the rack..... take out and compress them..if they give which they usually do I them wrap them in foil.......at this point you can salt the outsides if you want and then wrap them to aborb the salt.........they can stay like that for at least 45 minutes while you do other things


But all I used to have to do with good old Russets was to carress them fully with butter and or oil, stick them in the oven at 425 for an hour and "voila" perfect crispy spuds. The problem here in Panama is the species of potatoes. The skin is brown all right, but it is very thin. Just does not crisp up like I would like.

Oh well, a nice baked potato is hard to beat.

Marty


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

and if you're pressed for time you can microwave them for a few minutes  (I think that on mine it would take nearly 9 minutes to finish one off but I never finish them in a microwave)  you can then take them out and finish them in the oven to give them that crispy texture and it won't take 45 minutes to an hour...I'd only recommend this method if you're pressed for time


----------



## merstar (Jun 27, 2008)

I bake them at 450 F for 1 hour.


----------



## mbasiszta (Jun 27, 2008)

merstar said:


> I bake them at 450 F for 1 hour.


Yeah, but you are probably lucky enough to have Russets!  hahaha


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 28, 2008)

We are lucky to have russets in KZ but they are absolutely caked with dried mud-------a  PAIN to wash.......and I've learned not to wash them until the day you need them........ scrubbing them, QUICKLY hastens their demise........I guess the mud helps to retain moisture.....I bet GoodWeed and some of our other food experts would have an explanation..........I think here ....what you see is what you get........


----------



## mbasiszta (Jun 28, 2008)

I would be happy to get fresh Russets here in Panama, even if they were covered in mud. They are a tuber plant, so I guess they know the soil well. hahaha


----------

